# Abbuchungen der Firma Afendis AG und Schreiben vom Anwalt



## meister x (26 September 2006)

Hallo,

vor ca. 4 Wochen hatte ich auf meinem Konot 3 Abbuchungen der Firma Afendis AG. Ich hatte noch nie mit der Firma zu tun und hab mich auch nirgendwo angemeldet. Ich habe die Zahlungen stornieren lassen. Letzten Freitag am ein Schreiben der Kanzlei [..] aus München, in dem die das geld aus den Abbuchungen und Gebühren verlangten, zusammen knapp 118 Euro.

Auf der Seite afendis-support konnte ich mich über 2 auf der Abbunchung befindlichen Nummern einloggen und fand heraus, dass mein Name, Adresse und Bankverbindung für einen Erotikdienst genutzt wurden. eMail ist nicht meine. Nach einer Recherche im Netz (whois-Abfrage) gehört die IP scheinbar nach Seoul, Südkorea.

Ich hatte vorher schon eine weitere Abbuchung der Firma Coolspot, mit Rechnung, die haben das allerdings zurückbuchen lassen.

Was soll ich hier tun? Ich habe die Befürchtung, dass die Kanzlei Klage gegen mich einreicht, obwohl ich mir keiner Schuld bewusst bin.

*[Virenscanner: Namen der Kanzlei entfernt]*


----------



## Reducal (26 September 2006)

*AW: Abbuchungen der Firma Afendis AG und Schreiben vom Anwalt*

...das machen sie in der Regel nicht. Du hast die Lastschrift zurück gehen lassen aber dem Vertrag widersprochen hattest du nicht, deshalb kommt jetzt das Inkassobüro ins Spiel.

Nimm dir nochmal den Kontoauszug. Im Buchungstext steht eine TN mit viiiielen Nullen vorndran und eine AID-Nummer. Beides gibst du bei der URL, die auf dem Kontoauszug steht ein und siehst, wann sich jemand mit deinen Personalien bei welchem Anbieter engemeldet hatte.
Den Schaden hat der Anbieter, denn der bekommt wegen des Zahlungsausfall kein Geld und eine Stornogebühr noch dazu. Aber das gehört hier zum Geschäft, mein Mitleid hält sich deshalb in engen Grenzen.


----------



## meister x (26 September 2006)

*AW: Abbuchungen der Firma Afendis AG und Schreiben vom Anwalt*

Ich habe mich doch schon bei der support-Seite von Afendis angemeldet,mit diesen beiden Nummern. Dort stand wie schon gesagt, meine Namen und Adresse drin, eine mir unbekannte email und eine IP die laut whois-Abfrage nach Seoul gehört.

Was soll ich denn machen, wenn die Kanzlei doch gegen mich klagt? Wie soll ich mich denn in einem solchen Fall verhalten? Mir gänge es besser, wenn ich wüsste wie in einem solchen Fall vorzugehen ist.


----------



## Reducal (26 September 2006)

*AW: Abbuchungen der Firma Afendis AG und Schreiben vom Anwalt*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn machen, wenn die Kanzlei doch gegen mich klagt? Wie soll ich mich denn in einem solchen Fall verhalten?


Du kannst dich beruhigt zurück lehnen und die mal machen lassen. Es ist doch nicht dein Problem, wenn jemand missbräuchlich deine Daten irgendwo bei einer Anmeldung hinterlässt. Das ist wie früher mit den nervigen Pizzabestellungen. Wenn dir wohler dabei ist, dann schreibe einen Brief an AWT und schildere ihnen deinen Widerspruch mit deinen Erkenntnissen und der Tatsache, dass du dich nicht angemeldet hast. Daraufhin werden sie dich nochmal zur Zahlung gängeln und den Hinweis darauf geben, dass du doch eine Anzeige machen sollst - darauf haben sie jedoch keinen Anspruch und können das ruhig selbst machen, du bist ja nicht der Geschädigte!


----------



## meister x (27 September 2006)

*AW: Abbuchungen der Firma Afendis AG und Schreiben vom Anwalt*

Den Widerspruch habe ich heute schon geschrieben, werde ich morgen zur Post geben.

Mein Problem ist nur weiterhin: Was mache ich, wenn - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - doch eine Anzeige von der Kanzlei kommen sollte. Ich habe darin absolut keine Erfahrung. Von wem bekomme ich denn in so einem Fall Bescheid? Sicher Amtsgericht in München. Sollte ich in so einem Fall gleich nen Anwalt nehmen der mich Geld kostet oder sollte ich da selber was unternehmen?


----------



## Reducal (27 September 2006)

*AW: Abbuchungen der Firma Afendis AG und Schreiben vom Anwalt*

...du widersprichst und gibst einen glaubwürdigen Grund zu erkennen. Was meinst du wohl, worin eine Anwaltskanzlei da noch eine strafbewährte Absicht sehen kann? Das ist eine rein zivile Sache und der gelackmeierte ist der Anbieter. Das weiß die Kanzlei und auch Afendis - die spielen nicht (mehr) mit der kostbaren Zeit der Behörden. Du kannst nun noch fünf mal fragen - das Ergebnis wird kein anderes.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 September 2006)

*AW: Abbuchungen der Firma Afendis AG und Schreiben vom Anwalt*

Muss ich denn den Widerspruch gegen die Forderung an Afendis oder an die Kanzlei senden?

Ich habe sinngemäß geschrieben, dass ich der Forderung die Afendis gegen mich hat widerspreche.


----------



## Reducal (28 September 2006)

*AW: Abbuchungen der Firma Afendis AG und Schreiben vom Anwalt*

Schau mal, wer der letzte war, der was von dir will - der hat auch gerade deinen Akt.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 September 2006)

*AW: Abbuchungen der Firma Afendis AG und Schreiben vom Anwalt*

Das wäre dann der Anwalt, aber bei dem kann ich ja den Vertrag nicht widerrufen, da ich den Vertrag mit Afendis gemacht habe.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 September 2006)

*AW: Abbuchungen der Firma Afendis AG und Schreiben vom Anwalt*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Das wäre dann der Anwalt, aber bei dem kann ich ja den Vertrag nicht widerrufen, da ich den Vertrag mit Afendis gemacht habe.



Und warum fragst du dann, wenn du die Antwort eh schon weisst?

Gruß


----------



## Der Jurist (29 September 2006)

*AW: Abbuchungen der Firma Afendis AG und Schreiben vom Anwalt*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Das wäre dann der Anwalt, aber bei dem kann ich ja den Vertrag nicht widerrufen, da ich den Vertrag mit Afendis gemacht habe.


Warum sollte das nicht gehen. Er will doch gerade aus diesem vermeintlichen Vertrag Geld von Dir. Er tritt für A. auf. Also kannst Du ihm gegenüber jetzt alles erklären, was A. gegenüber gelten soll.
Alles andere wäre schizophren.


----------



## meister x (1 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Abbuchungen der Firma Afendis AG und Schreiben vom Anwalt*

Folgendes ist zwischenzeitlich passiert:
Ich habe der Firma und der Kanzlei ein Schreiben geschickt, mit der whois-Abfrage, wonach die IP nach Südkorea gehört. Von der Kanzlei keine reaktion, die Firma schrieb mir, dass ich das Geld zurückbuchen soll (was ja vorher schon passierte) und die den Fall an den Anwalt geben (was ja auch schon passierte).

Ich habe alle Forderungen des Anwalts ignoriert und den ganzen November war Ruhe. Heute nun wieder ein Schreiben im Briefkasten, wonach "die Akte nun in der Prozessabteilung" liegt. Man droht mit Gerichtsvollzieher und Zwnagsvollstreckung und will einen vollstreckbaren Titel gegen mich erwirken.

Frage:
* Können die einen Titel gegen mich erwirken, nur weil ein Dritter meine Daten genutzt hat und die IP nach Südkorea gehört?
* Was kann ich denn tun um die Sache entgültig abzuschließen, denn angeblich verlängert sich des Abo mtl. wenn nicht gekündigt wird (bisher jedoch keine weiteren Forderungen).


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Abbuchungen der Firma Afendis AG und Schreiben vom Anwalt*



meister x schrieb:


> Man droht mit Gerichtsvollzieher und Zwnagsvollstreckung und will einen vollstreckbaren Titel gegen mich erwirken.


bevor das passieren würde, müßte erst mal ein Mahnbescheid rausgehen und wenn dem widersprochen würde 
käme es sofern es ernsthaft weiterverfolgt würde, zu einem  Prozess und erst wenn das Gericht 
sich der Ansicht anschließen würde, dass die Forderung berechtigt wäre, gäbe es ein Urteil,
 in dem zur Zahlung verdonnert würde und erst wenn dann nicht gezahlt würde, käme der Gerichtsvollzieher 

wieviel Konjunktive sind das bis hierhin...


----------



## meister x (1 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Abbuchungen der Firma Afendis AG und Schreiben vom Anwalt*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> wieviel Konjunktive sind das bis hierhin...



Genug um mich erstmal zu beruhigen.


----------



## BenTigger (2 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Abbuchungen der Firma Afendis AG und Schreiben vom Anwalt*

[ir]
Und vor Gericht müssten die dann erstmal beweisen, dass die IP zu dir gehörte 

Also schön die Tickets für den Korea Flug aufbewaren, falls du in Korea warst aber in einem anderen Ort als die IP dann hergibt, falls die Koreaner überhaut reagieren, wenn angefragt wird 

[/ir]


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abbuchungen der Firma Afendis AG und Schreiben vom Anwalt*

Hi,

habe gerade auch ein Problem mit Afendis AG, sprich ich kenne die Firma nicht. Doch soeben sah ich drei Abbuchungen auf meinem Konto von dieser Firma, die ich soeben stornierte. Letzte Woche erst wurde etwas von Messagemonster.de abgebucht. Tja, mein großer Fehler war es, da eine Kollegin "Wer wird Millionär" spielen wollte, ich mich auf w*w.das-tvquiz.com anmeldete, doch ohne zu spielen. Von dort bekam ich erst Mahnungen. Auf meine Bitte mir zu belegen, dass ich gespielt habe, wurde nicht eingegangen. Aktuell haben sie ein Inkassobüro eingeschalten. Doch seither erhalte ich viele Anrufe von Leuten die mir was verkaufen wollen bzw. die sich sogar teils auf meine Teilnahme an dem Gewinnspiel ansprechen. Tja, und seit letzter Woche kommt es zu Abbuchungen von Firmen wie der Afendis AG, die ich gar nicht kenne und von denen ich schon zweimal nichts bestellt habe.

Ciao,
Romana


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abbuchungen der Firma Afendis AG und Schreiben vom Anwalt*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> , ich mich auf w*w.das-tvquiz.com anmeldete, doch ohne zu spielen.


Die Seite schlägt alle Rekorde an Versteckspiel der Modalitäten/AGB 
nicht mal direkt zu verlinken (Flash) Auszug 


> § 4 Spielgebühren
> 4.1. Für jedes einzelne Spiel fällt eine Spielgebühr an. Die Gebühr wird bei der Anmeldung und bei den folgenden einzelnen Spielen angegeben. Anfallende Spielgebühren werden mit Ihren Gewinnen verrechnet. Ein vorhandenes Guthaben wird Ihnen jeweils in der ersten Woche des Folgemonats nach Abschluss des Prozederes unter 3.1 auf Ihr angegebenes Konto überwiesen. Ein eventuell bestehender Schuldbetrag wird postalisch fakturiert. Die anfallenden Spielgebühren sind sofort bei Bestätigung fällig. Die Spielgebühr für eine Spielrunde beträgt zehn Euro.


----------



## Reducal (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abbuchungen der Firma Afendis AG und Schreiben vom Anwalt*



Romana schrieb:


> habe gerade auch ein Problem mit Afendis AG .... Letzte Woche erst wurde etwas von Messagemonster.de abgebucht.


Tja, da scheint jemand intensiv deine Daten bei Bestellungen zu verwenden (wenn du das slebst nicht warst). Hast du kürzlich einen Verehrer verstoßen? Bei Afendisbuchungen steht alles was du brauchst im Buchungstext. Rufe die dort genannte Seite auf und mache dir ein Bild, mit welchen Daten sich jmd. bei was angemeldet hat. Sind es deine Adressdaten, dann lohnt es sich mit der Firma in Kontakt zu treten, sind es deine nicht, braucht man gar nichts zu machen, da die rechnungen ohnehin ins Leere laufen - in beiden Fällen sollte das laufende Abo jedoch über die Website gekündigt werden (Bestätigung ausdrucken). Die Zugangsdaten (AID und TN) zu afendis-support.de stehen auf dem Kontoauszug (alle Nullen mit eingeben)


----------



## Unregistriert (20 März 2007)

*AW: Abbuchungen der Firma Afendis AG und Schreiben vom Anwalt*

Habe heute auf meinen Kontoauszug mit erstaunen festgestellt 
das eine Firma Afendis bei mir Geld abgebucht hat.
Ich kenne diesen Verein überhaupt nicht. 
Die Abbuchung habe ich sofort storniert.
Bin gespannt was nun folgt.


----------



## Reducal (20 März 2007)

*AW: Abbuchungen der Firma Afendis AG und Schreiben vom Anwalt*

...dann lies mal das, was über deinem Posting steht und orientiere dich daran. Dort steht, wie die Buchung zu interpretieren ist. Afendis ist ein Zahlungsmittelanbieter für kostenpflichtige Internetseiten und irgendwer hat bei der Anmeldung deine Bankdaten für das Lastschriftverfahren eingetragen, wenn du das nicht selbst warst.


----------



## hilfesuchendeMUM (3 August 2007)

*AW: Abbuchungen der Firma Afendis AG und Schreiben vom Anwalt*

Hallo in diese Runde und Guten Tag!

Auch wir sind betroffene Mutter und Tochter geb..1994
... ich setzte hier ein paar Screens ein;
 weil ich oft gelesen habe das man nicht weis warum eine Abbuchung erfolgte
ich konnte es innerhalb weniger Minuten nach dem ich eure Texte und Hinweise gelesen habe klären
 blos finde ich es doch seltsam warum dieser Musikanbieter alles über Afendis laufen lässt wo man doch direkt überweisen könnte???!
hier die screens zu unserem Fall:





ja sie hatte sich angemeldet aber nur bei "one4musicatde" sie las dieses






nicht das bei einer Anmeldung auf dieser man automatisch bei Afendis angemeldet ist also an alle Teeans & Geschädigte bei allen Anmeldungen im IE immer schön das Kleingedruckte lesen...
so nun möchte ich natürlich aus dieser sache raus als betroffene Mutter da ja meine Daten Bankkonnto usw benutzt wurden 




ja aber Kündigen bei Afendis LLOLL kommt dies




vielleicht kann ich als Mum irgendwie helfen bei der Aufklärung um und mit Afendis
ich stehe nun in regen Schriftverkehr mit one4music betreiber der mir nun dieses gesendet hat 
Ich bat um Löschung meiner Daten da ich mich eingetragen habe und meine Tochter Minderjährig usw.
ANTWORT:
I





> m  § 35  Bundesdatenschutzgesetz sind nachfolgende Vorgaben zur Datenlöschung festgelegt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also immer erst DAS KLEINGEDRUCKTE AGB usw. lesen und dann erst anmelden 
Gruß MUM von mimi die hier traurig sitzt weil sie das alles nicht wollte und nur einen Song auf legalem Wege downloaden wollte

_Links deaktiviert und Name aus rechtlichen Gründen gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## hilfesuchendeMUM (3 August 2007)

*AW: Abbuchungen der Firma Afendis AG und Schreiben vom Anwalt*

UPS die Bilder gingen nicht sorry hier noch einmal mit den dazugehörenden screens

Hallo in diese Runde und Guten Tag!

Auch wir sind betroffene Mutter und Tochter geb..1994
... ich setzte hier ein paar Screens ein;
 weil ich oft gelesen habe das man nicht weis warum eine Abbuchung erfolgte
ich konnte es innerhalb weniger Minuten nach dem ich eure Texte und Hinweise gelesen habe klären
 blos finde ich es doch seltsam warum dieser Musikanbieter alles über Afendis laufen lässt wo man doch direkt überweisen könnte???!
hier die screens zu unserem Fall:
http://foto.arcor-online.net/palb/alben/23/4941323/400_3733356431633833.jpg
ja sie hatte sich angemeldet aber nur bei "one4musicatde" sie las dieses leider
nicht, dass bei einer Anmeldung auf dieser "one4music" man automatisch bei Afendis angemeldet ist, also an alle Teeans & Geschädigte bei allen Anmeldungen im IE immer schön das Kleingedruckte lesen...
so nun möchte ich natürlich aus dieser sache raus als betroffene Mutter da ja meine Daten Bankkonnto usw benutzt wurden 
http://foto.arcor-online.net/palb/alben/23/4941323/400_6662636165656532.jpg
ja aber Kündigen bei Afendis LLOLL kommt dies
http://foto.arcor-online.net/palb/alben/23/4941323/400_3138373336353162.jpg
vielleicht kann ich als Mum irgendwie helfen, bei der Aufklärung um und mit Afendis?!


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 August 2007)

*AW: Abbuchungen der Firma Afendis AG und Schreiben vom Anwalt*

Mir kam dieses seriös daher kommende Musikportal dieser Firma immer schon griechisch vor. Als bei Netzwelt dazu ein recht positiver Bericht stand, während man zur selben Zeit von seltsamen Abrechnungsmodellen berichten musste, wunderte mich das so sehr, dass ich bei Netzwelt nachgefragt habe. Aber weil es damals wichtigere Dinge zu klären gab, hab ich es wieder vergessen. Es gab ja auch nie Beschwerden über den Dienst. Nicht dass ich wüsste...

Interessant:
http://www.netzwelt.de/news/71800_3-one4music-guenstige-konkurrenz-fuer-musicload.html


> Die Abrechnung erfolgt entweder per Lastschrift, über eine Kreditkarte oder über einen Gutschein-Code. In jedem Fall muss man sich aber vorher registriert und eingeloggt haben. Anders als die meisten anderen Musikdienste verfügt one4music über ein hauseigenes Internetabrechnungssystem. Die Muttergesellschaft afendis bietet schon seit Jahren Payment-Dienstleistungen für eCommerce-Anwendungen an.


Das ist interessant im Hinblick auf die Frage, wer der Ansprechpartner ist - immerhin wird hier eindeutig gesagt, dass alles "aus einer Hand" kommt. Ob Münchner Firmen einen besonders guten Draht zu zypriotischen Firmen haben oder ob das an den griechischen Wurzeln liegt, wer weiß.
P.S.: Es sollte Leute hier im Forum geben, die Kontakt zu den Griechischen Inhabern herstellen können. Mal sehen, ob es für diese interessant genug ist. Die Dialergeschichte verlief ja damals im Sand. Typisch München halt....


----------

